# How to inlay a circle on a table top



## AaronSoccerMan (Jul 27, 2012)

I am constructing a coffee table for my major furniture project at school. On the table top I plan to inlay a soccer field as decoration. I have done all the straight lines now I am just looking for the best way to cut out the centre circle and the "D" outside the 16metre box. I have used a 10mm router drill bit for all my cuts and the router has been plunged 10mm into the wood. The circle has to have a radius of 90mm so what would be the best way to do it? Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work so far look great! 
Well I have used my circle templates, if I'm correct 90mm = 3.543 inches. I use the bit from Whiteside for making the hole and insert. I did some butterfly inlays with the same type of template here.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65685

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18041&site=ROCKLER
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2007&site=ROCKLER

They are other ways to do it as well but to me removes some of the possibility of a goof.

Good luck.


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I love your project. Here's an idea for you; and the best part is, your pin set can be part of your design:



























There are many ways to accomplish your task, this is just one way.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with the router idea. I trim router would work well, you could set the bit for the extremely low depth you need to install the inlay (it probably something like 1/16" right?), then use the above jig to cut out the outer ring. You could then take of the jig and route out the rest of the circle with the router freehand.

Norma did something very similar when he made some nesting tables once. At least I think that was the episode. You might check that out. I think he cut out the recess for the inlay with a dremel freehand.

Check out this video I found, I think it's just what you want. Jump to around the 13 minute mark.






Let us know!

Milo


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If you don't want to make holes for the pin set, you can affix the template to your table with double stick tape.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Use an inlay bushing set. 
They're cheap and will give you perfect fits.


----------

